# Au voleur ????



## jacob 13 (19 Juillet 2014)

bonjour a tous ya il une sulition pour debloquer un ipad2 bloquer sur la fenetre icloud merci a vous


----------



## iphone5stiti (19 Juillet 2014)

Oui !!! 
Il suffit de connaître tes identifiants Sinn tu te contentes d'un iPad bloqué  



Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Madalvée (19 Juillet 2014)

Il fallait demander le mot de passe au propriétaire avant de lui voler.


----------



## iphone5stiti (19 Juillet 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il fallait demander le mot de passe au propriétaire avant de lui voler.




On est d'accord  


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------

